# Pygmy Cories



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone lurking in the lfs spot any pygmy cories? I'm looking for a few and hope to cut down my calling and travel if someone has a line on any.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I got 3. Yours for the asking.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Try calling Rift2Reef aquatics. Dane had some in a few months ago. He might still be carrying them. It's way out in Flower Mound, though.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

niko said:


> I got 3. Yours for the asking.


I'm asking. How about I get them at the meeting?

Thanks.


----------



## soundgy (Jul 9, 2010)

I haven't gone to any meetings yet (terrible scheduling for me  )

However, I have a coworker who has a nearly unlimited supply of albino corries (thats what I call them).

Are you still looking for some?

I think he has around 30-50. He has never killed a single corry.

Matt


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Matt,

But three is exactly what I am looking for. Plus I am looking for pygmies, not albinos. Sounds like your friend has figured out the secrets of corie breeding.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Tex Guy,

I forgot to tell you my Dwarf Cories are albino too. Here's one of them:










I'll bring you all 3 that I have.

--Nikolay


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Tex Guy said:


> Thanks Matt,
> 
> But three is exactly what I am looking for. Plus I am looking for pygmies, not albinos. Sounds like your friend has figured out the secrets of corie breeding.


Three isnt really enough. More like 8 or 9 is much better.

For what its worth Frank's Aquarium has several species of the dwarf cories.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the fish gallery has them. $2.99 each or 4/$10.00 they also got there plant shipment in.. they have 6-9 pots of anbuis nana petite I can't believe my eyes the leafs are small they look like would be a cool ambuis for a small 5-10 tank...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw them at the fish place off by ridgemar mall over the weekend but I like the look of Niko's better.


----------

